# Starwood Cancun



## mariawolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I am posting this here as well as the Mexico area--does anyone know where this new property will be located--I am familiar with where the Hyatt Caribe is if anyone knows the location relative to this new property.  Also wonder if anyone knows prices etc??


----------



## zendala (Jan 28, 2006)

answered on the Mexican board - see thread


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2006)

I have been keeping all the info. posted on TUG about it, on a webpage - Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't understand buying a starwood voluntary resort.  It may make sense for you but you will take such a big hit when trying to sell.  

Why not buy resale at one of the mandatory resorts and use your Starwood options to trade in?  You then save half on the purchase and can sell for as much or more than you paid.  The only thing you lose is starwood points but is that a big deal?

I just can't see buying starwood at a voluntary resort.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey, Denise! Love your website! It was fun to see what you look like! I always pictured you with dark hair, for some reason... You and Rod make a handsome couple!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> Hey, Denise! Love your website! It was fun to see what you look like! I always pictured you with dark hair, for some reason... You and Rod make a handsome couple!



Thanks Arlene...the hair color changes without notice!


----------

